# Desert Ironwood auction.



## shadetree_1 (Dec 23, 2014)

As most of you know it's been a rough year for Linda and myself and even though you don't know us from Adam, just about every last one of you wood addicts have wished us well and prayed for us and put Linda on so many prayer lists that I could not begin to be able to count them all ( Thank you all ).

Not only has Linda had a hell of a battle to live ( I brought her home from the hospital Friday ) but I think it has been the hardest thing I've ever been through including Nam, we almost lost her two or three times but I guess all your prayers swayed the man up above and he decided that he did not need her yet and she still had something to do here with us so that we get to keep her for awhile longer. Enough said.

Because WB and without a doubt your friendship and love has been the glue that kept me from losing my sanity through all this, I feel it's only right to give a little back, now you guys know I am a tightwad when it comes to my Ironwood and downright anal retentive when it comes to the Ironwood Burl but here goes.

Three pieces up for auction, when you bid please refer to piece #1 or #2 or #3

#1 is a piece 5" x 5" x 11 3/4" tall

#2 is a piece with a nice amount of Burl and it is 3" x 3" x 12"

#3 is a set of 4 of my Premium Exhibition Grade Burl pen blanks. these blanks are 7/8"x7/8"x5 1/4"

This auction will END 12/31/14 at midnight Mountain Standard Time MST.

The high bidder will hit the Donate button and pay WB

ALL proceeds from the auction will go to WB (thank you Kevin for allowing us to be part of WB)

I will pay shipping on each piece in the US only! If you are the winner, PM me your address and I'll get it out to you! After there has been a confirmed payment to WB, I'll ask Kevin for confirmation



*#1* Yes that is all Ironwood in the background.



















*#2*



















*#3*




I sell this set in my store for $80 all day

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 6


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Bidding starts NOW!


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 23, 2014)

15 for #3. And thank you for doing this. It is very thoughtful of you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 23, 2014)

Wishing the best for you and your wife.

I will start a bid of $35 for set #3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 23, 2014)

#3 $35


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 23, 2014)

You folks need to read the posts before your post to see what the current bid is guys!


----------



## SENC (Dec 23, 2014)

Awesome gesture, Joe. I better get my sniper face on!

$150 for #1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 23, 2014)

SENC said:


> Awesome gesture, Joe. I better get my sniper face on!
> 
> $150 for #1



WB and you guys have always been there for us, time to give a little back, now that Linda's home and alive and well I can relax a little and get back into it!

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2014)

# 2 $55

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 23, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> You folks need to read the posts before your post to see what the current bid is guys!


It was a typo joe. It was suppose to be $45. Please forgive my mistake

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Tclem said:


> It was a typo joe. It was suppose to be $45. Please forgive my mistake



Can't expect anything else from a hairy toed Mississippian that has the nerve to think he's from Texas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Need a little help here Henry, Tony's getting out of hand! @SENC

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 23, 2014)

Awesome wood and gesture Joe!!! U might clarify for folks midnight in what time zone ?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 23, 2014)

#2 70

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 23, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Awesome wood and gesture Joe!!! U might clarify for folks midnight in what time zone ?



MST


----------



## Kevin (Dec 23, 2014)

Joe this is very generous of you. 

Guys I hope everyone realizes how lucky we are to have Joe (and Barry!) as a member who not only sells DIW at fantastic prices, but who are great members in all other respects as well. Sometimes I look at my collection of DIW from Joe and Barry and can't believe my eyes. When I get down in the dumps about things all I have to do is look at all the awesome wood I have from all of you and it lifts me up. It's not the materialistic angle of it (although that helps I cannot lie), it's more the idea that so many members are willing to sell premium species at the most reasonable price as they can justify, just because they feel part of this community, and because most of us "get it" that giving, and selling well below market, just feels damn good. 

Thanks again Joe - you and Linda deserve to have the best Christmas ever after all your trials and tribs and I hope y'all are able to have the best one ever!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 13


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Tclem said:


> It was a typo joe. It was suppose to be $45. Please forgive my mistake



Hang in there Tony, I still love you like a brother!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 23, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Hang in there Tony, I still love you like a brother!


I need it. Lol


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I need it. Lol



I'm here for you bubba! You have my number.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 23, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Need a little help here Henry, Tony's getting out of hand! @SENC


You have it well in hand, my friend!

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ELBeau (Dec 23, 2014)

#2= $75


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 24, 2014)

#2. $76


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll go $90.00 on piece #2! Beautiful wood and a great gesture

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 24, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Can't expect anything else from a hairy toed Mississippian that has the nerve to think he's from Texas.


 
New York City acting type fellar is he! Here him uses those hair styx for sturrun his salsa!

$50.00 #3

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## justallan (Dec 24, 2014)

$55.00 on #3
Thank you very much, Joe.
This is an awesome jesture on your part.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 24, 2014)

justallan said:


> $55.00 on #3
> Thank you very much, Joe.
> This is an awesome jesture on your part.



Kind of a pay it forward in my mind, helps WB, WB helps me and lots of others and they help another wood addict and maybe down the road that wood addict helps my addiction, it's a great big vicious wood devouring beautiful circle and I love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 25, 2014)

I shouldn't but C note on piece 2. This is a great opportunity you dropped on everyone. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 27, 2014)

I hope everyone of you wood addicts had a Fantastic Christmas and I hope everyone has a Great New Year! Now lets get back to the DIW auction and support Woodbarter!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2014)

Joe, I don't turn so unfortunately I will not be bidding, but I wanted to say thanks for doing this. It's an incredible gesture on your part and it helps all of us. Hope you and Linda had a wonderful Christmas! Tony


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 28, 2014)

$60 for #3.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Only 2 days left folks, dig deep and support WB!! ENDS MIDNIGHT MST ON DECEMBER 31


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 31, 2014)

AUCTION ENDS TONIGHT AT MIDNIGHT MOUNTAIN STANDARD TIME, time to jump in folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 31, 2014)

#3-$ 65.00


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 31, 2014)

My wife will kill me if she finds out about this but I will go $105 on #2. If I win it just make sure there is no invoice in the box in case she decides to open it before I get home from work.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

Final Strut said:


> My wife will kill me if she finds out about this but I will go $105 on #2. If I win it just make sure there is no invoice in the box in case she decides to open it before I get home from work.



No problem Scott make it $150 and I won't call her to "ask how her day is going".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Final Strut said:


> My wife will kill me if she finds out about this but I will go $105 on #2. If I win it just make sure there is no invoice in the box in case she decides to open it before I get home from work.



Scott,

No invoice, you just click the donate button here on WB, everything goes to WB and I will ship it when Kevin lets me know that the high bid has been paid, the winners will have to PM their address to me so I can ship.


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 31, 2014)

Dag nab it I knew someone would snipe me! I can't go any higher. I was just starting to think I might get it too!


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 31, 2014)

Scott, I will save you from your wife - $110 for #2. (But not from yourself if you go for the box o' bloodwood.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 31, 2014)

$70 for #3

Happy New Year!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 2, 2015)

All winners pieces are in the mail! Thanks for all the support folks! Long Live WB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 2, 2015)

shadetree_1 said:


> All winners pieces are in the mail! Thanks for all the support folks! Long Live WB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks again for donating for the site!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 5, 2015)

Joe, your box arrived today and all I can say is "WoW". Thanks so much for everything you placed in it. I don't recognize some of the woods, can you tell me what they are (besides the DIW, I know what that one is).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 5, 2015)

AGREE! Lots of nice goodies in mine, too! Thanks, Joe!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> Joe, your box arrived today and all I can say is "WoW". Thanks so much for everything you placed in it. I don't recognize some of the woods, can you tell me what they are (besides the DIW, I know what that one is).



Nope, I grabbed and packed, I think the 2x2 are cypress other than that you are on your own. Sorry, too many irons in the fire with Linda right now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 5, 2015)

OK, Joe, thanks again.


----------

